# New here



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey Everyone,
I'm new to this forum. I love mice, they are so adorable and I currently have 6 adult mice.
I look forward to reading all the posts on here and learning more about keeping/breeding these adorable little critters.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
and welcome to the forum.


----------



## snowman56 (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome! I am new here also! However reading posts around the forums seems like a great place to read and write! Enjoy your stay


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey, I'm a bit of a newbie myself. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks Everyone! I'm really enjoying reading all the posts on here and have learned so much already, especially about the genetics and coat colours.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! What variety of mice do you have?


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

I've got a poor self black buck, a poor black and tan doe, a pied dove doe, a pied dove buck, a pied black doe, and a pied black buck at the moment. My b&t doe currently has a week old litter, and my pied black doe is looking like she's going to drop any day.  They are feeder/pet lines, but I'm also keeping a few from each litter to try and improve type.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

